# Bryceworks - My Homepage



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow. Great layout and design. Love your choice of colors (or lack thereof). 
Very tasteful and stylish design. I look forward to your updates.

Bram


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey, you finally got our boys on the Net! It looks great, CreepyK!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks guys! There should be some major updating done to it very soon probably this weekend. =)


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Just a note. Updated the site tonight. Added things like a guestbook and stuff. Also added a teaser banner for my Mad Tea Party. =) Hope ya like.


----------

